# Are we losing potential zoologists because of our laws?



## Nero Egernia (Oct 10, 2016)

I found this an interesting read, so I thought I would share it. 

http://www.terrestrialecosystems.com/are-we-losing-potential-zoologists-because-of-our-laws/


----------



## Wokka (Oct 11, 2016)

Once the government licence the keeping of australian critters they take responsibility for it and alienate the average public from the activity. I remember as a kid, 60 years ago, having "pet" frogs, lizards, snakes,eels,yabbies, birds, fish bandicoot, kangaroo possum, sometimes for only a week or so until released.Now its toooo hard!


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 11, 2016)

There's two sides to this story and for good reason... but I think we are all aware of why these types of laws were introduced in the first place.

I also don't know of any child being fined for keeping tadpoles from the local pond at their premises either...

This article had good intentions, but the simple fact is, if someone has the interest and drive to take on studies to become a zoologist, they will do so regardless of the current laws.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 11, 2016)

As a youth of Australia i have to agree with Stompsy, We will do whatever it takes to get what we want (Sometimes it's not always a good trait to have) If we hear that we cant do something because someone said so if we want to achieve it we will do it.


----------

